# Spring 2022 Memory Lane: What's Coming?!



## New Mexico Brant

Today is officially the 30 day out point for the old Memory Lane for us folks that would arrive on Tuesday. 

I was trying hard not to come this year so I could focus on completing existing projects.  I just cannot help coming home with a van load every time I make the trip!  How does that happen?  Anyway a real estate opportunity presented itself yesterday that I need to make happen.  There will be a group bicycles made available from my core collection for a short time only.  After I reach my dollar goal these wheels will be withdrawn.

Lets see what everyone else is planning on bringing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here are some of the bicycles I could possibly bring. Space is limited and again after I reach my dollar requirement many of the following will be withdrawn.  Please inquire now!












Killer "Special" Syracuse with all the bells and whistles!  Untouched survivor.  $2,900
























The INGO also has its original oak wood floor board that goes with the bike: $850


----------



## catfish




----------



## 1817cent

Anyone who is going and has a fairly decent set of Lobdell hoops for a 41 Schwinn and wants to sell them, i am in the market!  Jay


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Bunch of stuff but here are a few.
Phantom Centennial $1200
Ladies Elgin prewar $295
Prewar roadmaster $295
Western flyer Shelby $695
Coppertone schwinn $450
Silver kings and more


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Tiny Miami built with a Colorado badge.  Saddle not included as that is already sold; just used for the photo shoot.  $475.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Fabulous 1938 Cleveland Welding Ladies Roadmaster Supreme badged Ridewell by Woodwell.


----------



## bikebozo

Where is the super streamline coming from ? Wanted.


----------



## RustyHornet

I’m looking for a teens/20’s Schwinn project frameset for a 700c wheel conversion, if anyone happens to have one floating around taking up space.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

RustyHornet said:


> I’m looking for a teens/20’s Schwinn project frameset for a 700c wheel conversion, if anyone happens to have one floating around taking up space.



I have one available, it maybe a 1917-ish based on the serial number.    The tiller bars are now gone so it has gotten much cheaper.  I would be open to just selling the fork, frame, and bottom bracket gear if you are interested.








						Sold - NOW $100 Teens Schwinn Built Rex by Toledo Rubber Co. $575 Shipped Great Tiller Bars | Archive (sold)
					

A sweet crusty ride just in need of a new life on the road.  Just too many projects in the queue so some have to go.  Solid frame, decent rideable saddle, fantastic og tiller bars!  Everything has some rust and light pitting, traces of paint on the frame but nothing great; good for a patina...




					thecabe.com


----------



## RustyHornet

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have one available, it maybe a 1917-ish based on the serial number.    The tiller bars are now gone so it has gotten much cheaper.  I would be open to just selling the fork, frame, and bottom bracket gear if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold - NOW $100 Teens Schwinn Built Rex by Toledo Rubber Co. $575 Shipped Great Tiller Bars | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> A sweet crusty ride just in need of a new life on the road.  Just too many projects in the queue so some have to go.  Solid frame, decent rideable saddle, fantastic og tiller bars!  Everything has some rust and light pitting, traces of paint on the frame but nothing great; good for a patina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



I’m interested. I’ll PM ya.


----------



## HEMI426

I have a question about ML, do those guys from down south that buy all the bikes pay scrap prices or better bikes get better prices. Do they buy in volume like 10 at a time. I've never been to ML, it's the same weekend as Canfield auto swap.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

HEMI426 said:


> I have a question about ML, do those guys from down south that buy all the bikes pay scrap prices or better bikes get better prices. Do they buy in volume like 10 at a time. I've never been to ML, it's the same weekend as Canfield auto swap.



They pay better than scrap; it just depends on the bike.  The pay "low" wholesale.  If the price is right and you have the right bicycles for their market they will buy 50+!


----------



## HEMI426

Brant thanks for the reply, Do people bring bikes with the intention of selling them only to those guys. Or at the end of the show just unload the ones that didn't sell all weekend. I ask because I have about 10 or 15 old bikes I just don't want to deal with anymore, health reasons.


----------



## JOEL

I have one show before ML, have not decided what will make the cut but I'll throw these out for your early shopping pleasure..

very nice Elgin Twin 40
38 BF Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn Motorbike complete original with lg frame, bakelite button, dual lights
His/Her Pope model 59/60 shaft drive. Girls has the Hartford coaster spoon brake
English  minty DL-1s, Raleigh gran Sport
Double Straightbar Tornado with tank and girls mate, minty
Whizzer H model on original Cleveland Welding.
1890s wheel driven whistle
75 red single speed Sting Ray clean!


----------



## stezell

HEMI426 said:


> Brant thanks for the reply, Do people bring bikes with the intention of selling them only to those guys. Or at the end of the show just unload the ones that didn't sell all weekend. I ask because I have about 10 or 15 old bikes I just don't want to deal with anymore, health reasons.



To answer your question I would say both @HEMI426 
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

HEMI426 said:


> Brant thanks for the reply, Do people bring bikes with the intention of selling them only to those guys. Or at the end of the show just unload the ones that didn't sell all weekend. I ask because I have about 10 or 15 old bikes I just don't want to deal with anymore, health reasons.



I will agree with Sean; some people likely bring certain bikes with them in mind but bring others for folks willing to spend more money.  They will buy pricey bikes too but they need to be at a bargain rate.


----------



## hzqw2l

Bringing these for sure.  Most likely Friday to Memory Lane.

Definitely Sunday to Monroe.


----------



## stezell

Great ladies bike Brant, she's even better in person!
Sean


----------



## oldwhizzer

Original Blue Schwinn Stingray


----------



## Flat Tire

selling my Mercury, $4,500.00…..cash only at ML, sorry,  I don’t ship bikes ….


----------



## catfish




----------



## Maskadeo

1983 and 1987 Schwinn Predators. Did some trading for these, so don’t know a whole lot about them.


----------



## bikebozo

JOEL said:


> I have one show before ML, have not decided what will make the cut but I'll throw these out for your early shopping pleasure..
> 
> very nice Elgin Twin 40
> 38 BF Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn Motorbike complete original with lg frame, bakelite button, dual lights
> His/Her Pope model 59/60 shaft drive. Girls has the Hartford coaster spoon brake
> English  minty DL-1s, Raleigh gran Sport
> Double Straightbar Tornado with tank and girls mate, minty
> Whizzer H model on original Cleveland Welding.
> 1890s wheel driven whistle
> 75 red single speed Sting Ray clean!



Hi, what is the 1890 wheel  driven whistle ? Thanks wpb


----------



## Freqman1

I can bring any of these...all of these have ads in the for sale section under "Complete Bikes"


----------



## Glenn Rhein

girls muscle bikes $110 for the pair
Early 30s Shelby western flyer $275
Westfield paratrooper $295


----------



## fordmike65

Glenn Rhein said:


> girls muscle bikes $110 for the pair
> Early 30s Shelby western flyer $275
> Westfield paratrooper $295View attachment 1598418
> View attachment 1598419
> 
> View attachment 1598420
> 
> View attachment 1598421
> 
> View attachment 1598423
> 
> View attachment 1598424
> 
> View attachment 1598425











						wanted to acquire, Columbia Compax folding bike | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Wanting to but/trade for a Columbia Compax folding bike.  Not looking for a museum piece, but a good solid rider.  Will plan on being in Trexlertown in May, I can get it there.  Thanks  Ed




					thecabe.com


----------



## jungleterry

Well you asked Lol  these are what I happen to have pictures of at this time .


----------



## HEMI426

That's a very nice lineup, WOW.


----------



## jungleterry

Thank you there is more too


----------



## stezell

jungleterry said:


> Well you asked Lol  these are what I happen to have pictures of at this time . View attachment 1598463
> View attachment 1598464
> 
> View attachment 1598465
> 
> View attachment 1598466
> 
> View attachment 1598467
> 
> View attachment 1598468
> 
> View attachment 1598469
> 
> View attachment 1598470
> 
> View attachment 1598471
> 
> View attachment 1598472
> 
> View attachment 1598473
> 
> View attachment 1598474
> 
> View attachment 1598476
> 
> View attachment 1598477
> 
> View attachment 1598479
> 
> View attachment 1598481
> 
> View attachment 1598482View attachment 1598496



Hey @cr250mark looks like Terry might have a muscle bike for you. Cool bikes Terry. 
Sean


----------



## jungleterry

Thank you there’s a nice verity for sure


----------



## Kato

Been on the fence on this one - Miami built Standard........may bring it to ML / if I can't make it I'm just off I-75 North of Cincinnati for those interested.
Sorry - will not ship.......not taking the chance on an original bike like this. 

Bike is Pending sale


----------



## hoofhearted

Kato ... added a wee bit o' horsepower.

Have never seen _that_ STANDARD badge
before.  The Standard was a Miami name.

That color scheme is seldom seen ... as is
the overall condition.  And those tires ....

At seventy-five and a half, am no longer 
buying bicycles ... but if i was .............

patric


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Ladies CWC is now sold; more pictures of the 39 Zep and another couple possibilities:


----------



## Rollo

delete ...


----------



## Maskadeo

Schwinn Racer ($150) all OG except the seat and an old repro Stingray ($200)


----------



## Old Aussie

Glenn Rhein said:


> girls muscle bikes $110 for the pair
> Early 30s Shelby western flyer $275
> Westfield paratrooper $295View attachment 1598418
> View attachment 1598419
> 
> View attachment 1598420
> 
> View attachment 1598421
> 
> View attachment 1598423
> 
> View attachment 1598424
> 
> View attachment 1598425



G’day Glenn, the handlebars on your Westfield Paratrooper, are they similar in bend to vintage Kelly bars? Must say, they do look good.


----------



## wheelman

JOEL said:


> I have one show before ML, have not decided what will make the cut but I'll throw these out for your early shopping pleasure..
> 
> very nice Elgin Twin 40
> 38 BF Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn Motorbike complete original with lg frame, bakelite button, dual lights
> His/Her Pope model 59/60 shaft drive. Girls has the Hartford coaster spoon brake
> English  minty DL-1s, Raleigh gran Sport
> Double Straightbar Tornado with tank and girls mate, minty
> Whizzer H model on original Cleveland Welding.
> 1890s wheel driven whistle
> 75 red single speed Sting Ray clean!



Can I see the wheel driven whistle?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The Columbia 56 Expert high wheel is pending sale; thank you.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Update, high wheel is now sold. 
New offering: 1899-1902 Aetna built by the Marion Cycle Co. of Marion, Indiana; will be sad to see this beauty leave but the real estate deal cones first. Check out those rare Claus Adjustable bars!!!  Available for $1,500 delivered to MLC of Monroe with prepayment. Aetna is SOLD.
A few people said they wanted to look at certain bikes on site; I can’t make any promises specific bikes will make-it as the van is filling with sold deliveries.


----------



## RustyHornet

New Mexico Brant said:


> Update, high wheel is now sold.
> New offering: 1899-1902 Aetna built by the Marion Cycle Co. of Marion, Indiana; will be sad to see this beauty leave but the real estate deal cones first. Check out those rare Claus Adjustable bars!!!  Available for $1,500 delivered to MLC of Monroe with prepayment.
> A few people said they wanted to look at certain bikes on site; I can’t make any promises specific bikes will make-it as the van is filling with sold deliveries.
> 
> View attachment 1600809
> 
> View attachment 1600810
> 
> View attachment 1600811
> 
> View attachment 1600812
> 
> View attachment 1600813
> 
> View attachment 1600814
> 
> View attachment 1600815



That is a seriously sweet bike! I wish my budget allowed!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

RustyHornet said:


> That is a seriously sweet bike! I wish my budget allowed!



You can make payments or credit cards accepted.


----------



## danfitz1

Will bring this one, among other things............(no I haven't priced it, no I won't pre-sell, yes it's possible I won't even make it there)


----------



## RustyHornet

New Mexico Brant said:


> You can make payments or credit cards accepted.



How about an off shore bank transfer?


----------



## RustyHornet

New Mexico Brant said:


> You can make payments or credit cards accepted.



I’m less than an hour north of where that bike was made. Does that qualify me for a discount? 🤣


----------



## JOEL

What are you driving?


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> What are you driving?


----------



## 1817cent

I will be bringing these parts and whatever else i decide to throw in.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Schwinn script front, two speed kickback rear on restored drop centers and new tires. $110 at Memory lane  !
Be there ….


----------



## cr250mark

1896ish overman heading to ML
28 spoke rear 
24 spoke  front with metal trap door for tuck away valve 
$1300 free ride to ML


----------



## stezell

Very cool bike, I've seen it in person. Glwts Mark, definitely @fordmike65 sized bicycle!

Sean


----------



## stezell

This 1945 CWC Delivery Cycle project will be there, tall frame Schwinn 3 speed, 41 CWC ladies project, and 41 CWC men's project. If you want more pictures please message me,  offers are welcome. Looking forward to seeing everyone. I'll be setup next to Brant as far as I know. 

Thank you for looking,
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

stezell said:


> This 1945 CWC Delivery Cycle project will be there



One of John's baskets would get this to the next level Sean.


----------



## stezell

Better picture of the Delivery Cycle with the rear fender mounted, thanks Brant.


----------



## 1817cent

*Note, the items i posted for ML, the following are now sold:
Motorbike tank
EA pancake horn
41 deluxe guard
Springer fork


----------



## bicycle larry

my friend is bringing this bike for sale or trade


----------



## tripointautomall

Flat Tire said:


> selling my Mercury, $4,500.00…..cash only at ML, sorry,  I don’t ship bikes ….
> 
> View attachment 1597908
> 
> View attachment 1597909
> 
> View attachment 1597910


----------



## tripointautomall

Flat Tire said:


> selling my Mercury, $4,500.00…..cash only at ML, sorry,  I don’t ship bikes ….
> 
> View attachment 1597908
> 
> View attachment 1597909
> 
> View attachment 1597910



please call or message me about your bike thanks 810-513-1833


----------



## tripointautomall

Flat Tire said:


> selling my Mercury, $4,500.00…..cash only at ML, sorry,  I don’t ship bikes ….
> 
> View attachment 1597908
> 
> View attachment 1597909
> 
> View attachment 1597910






Flat Tire said:


> selling my Mercury, $4,500.00…..cash only at ML, sorry,  I don’t ship bikes ….
> 
> View attachment 1597908
> 
> View attachment 1597909
> 
> View attachment 1597910


----------



## bikebozo

bicycle larry said:


> my friend is bringing this bike for sale or trade
> 
> View attachment 1602172



How much to purchase the CCM.


----------



## bicycle larry

HI BIKEBOZO  2,000 FOR THE CCM OR OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## bentwoody66

JOEL said:


> I have one show before ML, have not decided what will make the cut but I'll throw these out for your early shopping pleasure..
> 
> very nice Elgin Twin 40
> 38 BF Goodrich Streamliner Schwinn Motorbike complete original with lg frame, bakelite button, dual lights
> His/Her Pope model 59/60 shaft drive. Girls has the Hartford coaster spoon brake
> English  minty DL-1s, Raleigh gran Sport
> Double Straightbar Tornado with tank and girls mate, minty
> Whizzer H model on original Cleveland Welding.
> 1890s wheel driven whistle
> 75 red single speed Sting Ray clean!



Pics of the whistle?


----------



## danfitz1

A few table items. As usual...........I haven't priced it, no I won't pre-sell, and it's possible I won't even make it there.


----------



## detroitbike

I’ve got some heavy duty stuff !


----------



## charnleybob

Thinking about moving these.
Enough interest ($$$) and I could bring them.
Also would consider shipping them, to non-attendees.


----------



## catfish

Might bring some of this stuff.


----------



## RustyHornet

danfitz1 said:


> A few table items. As usual...........I haven't priced it, no I won't pre-sell, and it's possible I won't even make it there.
> View attachment 1603973



I hope you make it and I hope I’m able to snag that guard from you for my cycle truck. 😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Now Available for the Oley and MLC Swaps!  This trussed framed late 1917/1918 original Harley Davidson is rolling out of my stable as I am closing on the studio on Thursday and the funds push is still real.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Fabulous flared fender late teens/twenties motobike.  Unknown builder (see thread on this bicycle). I added the Cadillac Excelsior Supply badge.


----------



## Flat Tire

Mercury is sold!


----------



## stezell

Flat Tire said:


> Mercury is sold!View attachment 1605166



Right on Don!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The baby Miami 20" tire bicycle is now sold.  Thanks CABE.


----------



## Kato

Miami built Standard is Sold


----------



## jungleterry

This wonderful example of a 26 inch Hopalong Cassidy 



 men’s version will be there Thursday and Friday


----------



## Risk Man

Beautiful Bike! Can you tell me more about the saddlebags?  Old, New, and if New availability?  Thanks

Dennis


----------



## jungleterry

Hello the bags must be original and old cause the newspapers that are stuffed in them is from 50s .Thanks for asking .


----------



## Risk Man

jungleterry said:


> Hello the bags must be original and old cause the newspapers that are stuffed in them is from 50s .Thanks for asking .



wow. that says it all!! Reminds me of 1976 in a house I bought built in 1916 where in I found rolled up newspapers between the stone block foundation in the basement and the floor joists for insulation. Completely preserved on the inside layers. There were sports articles of Babe Ruth pitching in the world series.... a position many have forgotten or did not know he played before he became the "Sultan of Swath"..... The Sunday Comics were the best though. "Katzenjammer kids" 😀


----------



## stezell

Kato said:


> View attachment 1605379
> 
> Miami built Standard is Pending sale.......



Good deal Mike!


----------



## Puruconm

Here is couple of the bikes I’m planning to take to the show if any one is interested 
Please send me a private message 
Thanks


----------



## Puruconm

My last picture the only bike available ithe black 1937 Raleigh “sorry about that “


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Good original barn find western flyer super
For the purist I can supply the original tires. I cleaned it up a bit but could use a little more detailing, right side rack leg and switch cover $1150 at the show


----------



## detroitbike

Weird one here….
The prototype for bicycle dealer show of the ‘original plastic bike’. Bought at copake years ago. Time to Move it on.


----------



## stezell

Glenn Rhein said:


> Good original barn find western flyer super
> For the purist I can supply the original tires. I cleaned it up a bit but could use a little more detailing, right side rack leg and switch cover $1150 at the showView attachment 1606144
> View attachment 1606145
> 
> View attachment 1606146
> 
> View attachment 1606147
> 
> View attachment 1606148
> 
> View attachment 1606149
> 
> View attachment 1606150



Good looking tanker Glenn!


----------



## detroitbike

The Keating is also being sold.
ML or Monroe delivery.  1700


----------



## MBlue6

These two are going. Phantom is $600 Girls monark 5 bar is $450
Going to be bringing a bunch more


----------



## New Mexico Brant

22” frame Victor Overman, 1894/early 1895.  Fabulous original head badge and Victor pedals (both missing their dust caps). Lovely 1901-ish Ideal rear coaster break hub.  G & J wood clincher rims with metal inserts fitted with vintage mtb tires so the bike can be ridden.  The grips are not correct but fit and look good.  Saddle is a bit worn and stressed but displays well; tiny dents on top bar where something was clamped on.  A beautiful bike in person.  $1,800 at Oley, MLC, or Monroe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The Harley is now sold. Thanks CABE


----------



## BFGforme

MBlue6 said:


> These two are going. Phantom is $600 Girls monark 5 bar is $450
> Going to be bringing a bunch more
> 
> View attachment 1606512
> 
> View attachment 1606513
> 
> View attachment 1606514
> 
> View attachment 1606515



@tacochris


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> @tacochris



Boy if i didnt already have 3 black phantoms....lol. 
Working on trying to build up a B6 finally.


----------



## Phattiremike

Need a pick up Middletown Connecticut area to memory lane.  Will pay for the delivery, pm me - Mike


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Rare 1940 Original Indian badged Sports Tourist built by Westfield Columbia.   Model D48 with the dual rear sprocket (one sprocket is a fixie, the other is a free wheel). Awesome survivor $1,600.


----------



## catfish

I'm bringing these. Will be $100. A set for holder and three letters. Limited supply... Pm me to put in an order for pickup at Memory Lane, or the Monroe swap.


----------



## John Gailey

Mid 80's Redline as well as a mid 90's Dyno VFR (not pictured).
A fancy prewar Colson snap tank and a couple others.
PM with interest


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry said:


> my friend is bringing this bike for sale or trade
> 
> View attachment 1602172



BIKE HAS BIN SOLD , BEING PICKED UP AT MEMORY LANE , GOING TO A NOTHER GOOD HOME


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Packing’m up to go back East.  If anyone has any special needs please speak up now!  Also all the bikes I have posted available cannot fit on the load as there are five making the ride that are sold.  If you are  seriously interested in one available please hit me up now if it is something you want to see in person.  Safe travels every one; first stop Oley, PA AMCA Swap!


----------



## cr250mark

Early Teens -20’s Service Bike
2 versions of baskets listed in early teens add 
Commercial badge was original to it
Hibbard also badged these
Has a lot of similarities to Chicago based Mead
Unique CT with Center basket
Everything is here , missing a badge but the outline is so prominent hate to cover up
With an imposter!!
Very hard to find
Going to ML


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> Packing’m up to go back East.  If anyone has any special needs please speak up now!  Also all the bikes I have posted available cannot fit on the load as there are five making the ride that are sold.  If you are  seriously interested in one available please hit me up now if it is something you want to see in person.  Safe travels every one; first stop Oley, PA AMCA Swap!
> 
> View attachment 1607555
> 
> View attachment 1607556
> 
> View attachment 1607557
> 
> View attachment 1607558



Be careful Brant I'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## stezell

cr250mark said:


> Early Teens -20’s Service Bike
> Commercial badge was original to it
> Hibbard also badged these
> Has a lot of similarities to Chicago based Mead
> Unique CT with Center basket
> Everything is here , missing a badge but the outline is so prominent hate to cover up
> With an imposter!!
> Very hard to find
> Going to ML
> 
> View attachment 1607676
> 
> View attachment 1607678
> 
> View attachment 1607679
> 
> View attachment 1607681
> 
> View attachment 1607683



No wonder why you don't have any room in the van Mark, another cool ride.


----------



## charnleybob

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 1604638
> Thinking about moving these.
> Enough interest ($$$) and I could bring them.
> Also would consider shipping them, to non-attendees.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1604639





4Gill sold!
Girl's "Y" frame Supreme still available.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Your choice $15 each at Memory lane, be there


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Your choice $15 each at Memory lane, be there
View attachment 1608513

View attachment 1608514


----------



## oldwhizzer

Ser # MD11083


----------



## JOEL

very nice Elgin Twin 40 $3500
38 BFG badged Schwinn Motorbike original rider, bakelite button, tank guts complete. Has Torrington teardrop pedals (not shown) $3500
Colson snap tank with car fender ornament. It DOES have the chainguard, just havent put it back on yet. Orig paint with old touchups. $800


----------



## catfish




----------



## jungleterry

Hello can any one pick up a Raleigh clubman from Madison Wisconsin for us .Please let us know .thanks so much Terry and Tammy


----------



## catfish




----------



## bicycle larry

MY FRIEND IS BRINGING THIS BIKE TO MEMORY LANE ALLSO


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry said:


> MY FRIEND IS BRINGING THIS BIKE TO MEMORY LANE ALLSO
> 
> View attachment 1609498
> 
> View attachment 1609499
> 
> View attachment 1609500



PICE IS 2,000


----------



## Freqman1

bicycle larry said:


> MY FRIEND IS BRINGING THIS BIKE TO MEMORY LANE ALLSO
> 
> View attachment 1609498
> 
> View attachment 1609499
> 
> View attachment 1609500



Is this the bike that Brandt had?


----------



## Rusty72

Sure looks like it !


----------



## bicycle larry

NO NOT ONE OF BRANDT


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Not like most of the great stuff coming but was thinking maybe someone might want to change the color of their Starlet or upgrade their paint.  Or just build it.  The paint on this is very nice.

And the 1/2 year 77 Flamingo Sierra


----------



## MBlue6

Are the typical road bike 10 speed buyers coming out there? Loading up and trying to determine if I want to bring 10 or 15 10 speeds.


----------



## bicycle larry

ANY MORE SHELBY BOYS BIKES COMEING , LETS SEE THEM


----------



## Freqman1

bicycle larry said:


> ANY MORE SHELBY BOYS BIKES COMEING , LETS SEE THEM



This one is still available but not bringing it unless it has a buyer. If any interest at all let's talk. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Not like most of the great stuff coming but was thinking maybe someone might want to change the color of their Starlet or upgrade their paint.  Or just build it.  The paint on this is very nice.
> 
> And the 1/2 year 77 Flamingo Sierra
> 
> View attachment 1609888
> 
> View attachment 1609889
> 
> View attachment 1609989



That's a good looking Sierra, Bob!

Sean


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Thanks Sean!!!!!!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

My buddy will be bringing these , 1987 Violet GT Performer  1000$ , green 1986 Mongoose Decade 500$ , blue 70 Fastback 3 speed 400 . 1970 Schwinn Stingray rider 400$ Pm for his contact info


----------



## marching_out

Not on par with the other stuff everyone is bringing but may bring these if there's any interest.
1985 Zephyr Z1000, everything blue is new except for decals.



1958 Corvette, bunch of wrong parts including rims, pedals, bars. Fork incorrect for the year as well.


----------



## cds2323

I’m bringing some bikes I sold. Trying to figure out what else will fit in the truck. If there’s any interest in these let me know, I’ll try to fit them in.

1898ish Sterling (currently in DOND)




1946-47 BFG badged Schwinn (J serial number) 




1998 Repo Columbia and Roadmaster $550 each. Both look never ridden, 1/2 mile on the Columbia odometer. 



Let me know if any of these are of interest. Not sure all will fit so I might not bring them otherwise.


----------



## cr250mark

bicycle larry said:


> MY FRIEND IS BRINGING THIS BIKE TO MEMORY LANE ALLSO
> 
> View attachment 1609498
> 
> View attachment 1609499
> 
> View attachment 1609500



Smokinnnnn Saddle !!


----------



## bikealaska

Here are some of the bikes we are bringing-also shop tools, fender roller, tricycles and some motorized goodies.  Also 4 am amazing pedal taxi/rickshaws


----------



## charnleybob

Girl's bike is sold now.


charnleybob said:


> 4Gill sold!
> Girl's "Y" frame Supreme still available.



 Girl's bike is sold now.


----------



## TieDye

We will be at ML Thursday and Monroe on Sunday.  We can deliver these to either location if someone wants these.  We are not going to bring them unless there is a serious buyer.  No shipping.  The first one is a 1941 Hiawatha, Shelby built.  It has the original Goodyear Speedway tires on it.  This bike will clean up beautifully.  $400.00 for a fast sale.  The second bike is an awesome 1949 Hawthorne with new tires and tubes, has been serviced, etc.  $600.00 for a fast sale.  We may consider trades.  If you have interest, get with me ASAP.  (989) 277-4870.  We won't bring these unless they are spoken for.
Deb


----------



## Freqman1

Last call before I start loading--these must be prepaid or arrangements made for payment before I bring them. These have separate listings in the for sale section if you need descriptions or feel free to _email_ me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn

1938 Arrow $8500--will consider partial trade of 1941 Firestone Supercruiser




1938 Motormaster $7500-will consider partial trade of 1941 Firestone Supercruiser




1938 Comet (Westfield) Model C69TS $1400 obo




Mercury 20" Rams Horn Tricycle $425 obo




1934 Mead Ranger Motorbike $2500 obo




1949 Schwinn BFG Streamliner B6 $750




1935 Shelby Western Flyer Model T350 $1600 obo




Unknown 1890s TOC $500--the seat is almost worth that


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## gorace38

catfish said:


> View attachment 1612504



Love those red plates


----------



## bikealaska

Anyone looking for pedal taxis or a rickshaw?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Mead Ranger $800 at the swaps!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TOC ladies Syracuse : SOLD.  at the swaps with prepayment.   No shipping.  One partial pedal. Other one is good.


----------



## soulshine73

if anyone there has a fancy for original interesting late 50s early 60s middleweights in nice shape. i could bring any of all these to Memory lane.

first two are really nice late 50s murray bulit. both are complete with tail light lens and original pedals. red one is a murray fleetline, black and gold one is a western flyer. 

next one is a 61 columbia firebolt. pic shiwn has modern rims but i have a bendix 2speed to go with the bike. red pedals included. 

last pic is a 57 AMF roadmaster luxury liner. i have the original horn assembly and tail light tray. correct pedas as well. 

$550 each deliver to the show. 

i have many other bikes i could bring as well. but i only have room for about 10. will try and post the pre war and other stuff momentarily


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Again I can’t bring everything, this is $250 at the swaps with prepayment.  Nice and solid, missing pedal mechanicals.  Not willing to ship.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The Syracuse is sold


----------



## soulshine73

here are a few more things i could bring to the meets. pm with more info any info/prices/pictures

columbia shaft drive


38 schwinn motobike frame/fenders/crank


49 columbia 3star


1943 elgin lightweight black out finned hub





36 cwc roadmaster




57 hornet deluxe


ladies colson bullnose




mens bullnose


1942 schwinn dx bf goodrich defense model



1947 huffman




1949 columbia 5 star superb


----------



## Kickstand3

soulshine73 said:


> here are a few more things i could bring to the meets. pm with more info any info/prices/pictures
> 
> columbia shaft driveView attachment 1613277
> 38 schwinn motobike frame/fenders/crankView attachment 1613276
> 49 columbia 3starView attachment 1613282
> 1943 elgin lightweight black out finned hub
> 
> View attachment 1613288
> 1940 dx with 41 fenders
> 
> View attachment 1613290
> 36 cwc roadmaster
> View attachment 1613291
> 
> 57 hornet deluxeView attachment 1613292
> ladies colson bullnose
> View attachment 1613293
> 
> mens bullnoseView attachment 1613294
> 1942 schwinn dx bf goodrich defense model
> View attachment 1613295
> 
> 1936 ladies silverking locking forkView attachment 1613296
> 1947 huffman
> View attachment 1613297
> 
> 1949 columbia 5 star superbView attachment 1613284



@srfndoc


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TOC Gloriana, $225 with prepayment, delivered to Memory Lane or Monroe.  Dated bottom bracket.  Impact bend to bottom tube.  Atherton rear hub, nice TOC front hub. Good block chain and flat rain gutter fenders.  No interest in shipping this unless you just want the nice "upside down" block chain for that amount?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Imagine this Y-frame Elgin with a proper OA bath!  Or just make it a patina rider.  Stacked with killer pedals, Stewart floating front hub, and that gothic chain guard, oh my!   $800 with free delivery to Memory Lane or Monroe with prepayment.   Sorry, I do not want to ship but will drop off at any local bike shop and you can work out the other details.  *p*


----------



## 100bikes

Loaded the truck today with hundreds of smalls, tools, parts and ???
Lots of fenders, saddles, wheels and even some books.
Will be at both ML and Monroe.
Displaying outside.
Hope to see you there.


rusty


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Ingo is sold.  This sweaty teens -1920’s race bike could come.  $750 takes it.


----------



## Oldnut

_see you guys Thursday _


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Sad but a couple more of the big guns have to go to set me right on the real estate deal.  This can be the last bike put in the load. 1939 Huffman. Badged Dayton, has proper ladies Torrington pedals.


----------



## dogdart

Digging out a couple to bring


----------



## New Mexico Brant

TOC Gloriana and the girl's 39 Huffman Dayton are both sold.  See you folks on Wednesday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Pedal car is sold.  Thanks CABE!


----------



## bikealaska

A few more that made the load


----------



## stezell

bikealaska said:


> A few more that made the loadView attachment 1614237View attachment 1614239
> View attachment 1614240
> 
> View attachment 1614241
> 
> View attachment 1614242
> 
> View attachment 1614243
> 
> View attachment 1614244
> 
> View attachment 1614245
> 
> View attachment 1614246
> 
> View attachment 1614247



You guys must have one helluva toy hauler! See you on Wednesday.


----------



## stezell

Here's one more bike that I was debating on bringing that I've had for several years, 1941 Dixie Flyer badged Huffman with original paint the rack and chainguard aren't original to the bike but are original equipment for a 41 Huffman. If interested please message me. The liscense plate isn't part of the deal. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## marching_out

1958 Corvette. 3 speed, looks complete. Prefer to sell this with the red Corvette I posted earlier.


----------

